# EISENBAHN MUSIK



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W85S...HIrCQz8oBg

SOME FUN while its stormy,rainy actually IT SUCKS BIGTIME!!! GOT my layout ripped out and are in progress(lausy [email protected]#$%^&* [email protected]#$ UN)of redoing most of my layout to accomodate my bigger engines !!!

Hope for the best !!!!


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! That was really neat. For narrow gauge, there was some big stuff there.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W85S4J15gCM&playnext_from=TL&videos=EHIrCQz8oBg 

HAAH,gootch or pooh happens!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That was fantastic....loved the music and the way it was edited! 

Keith


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW that was really some video , I liked the video AND the music , thats unusuall for me .


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

I loved the video!!!!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting for sure. If you like the HSB, check out Rio Grande video of Germany, they have some great DVDs on the Harz. 

http://www.riogrande.de/ 

They are not US format, so you will need to get a multi format DVD player or reset "hack" the regions on your current player if it can be done.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

THE MUSIK originated in south afrika (city of Bloemfountain/south africa)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ecqc7rgqp5o&feature=related 
The video will explain and also the lyrics are displayed on screen! 

Manfred Diel


----------

